# Stolen kayak! Need help!



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

We had a white kingfish kayak stolen from the beach house last night between the hours of 2am and 5am. 

We are in Jamaica beach. If anyone sees a kayak in a truck and it looks bare and suspicious please let me know.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like this but white


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

this is happening way too often lately.


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

A buddy got his stolen in matagorda last week.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

I hope the guys who stole it drown. I don't understand some peoples thoughts.


----------



## BeelinerGuy (Mar 25, 2010)

Did you have any kind of chain around it? I have mine in my backyard at my apartment with two 5/8" cables through the scuppers and hope that is enough deterrent!

Sort to hear that. I worry all the time about mine getting stolen


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Guy who stole it needs a bullet to the head no questions asked.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

at least it wasnt a hobie..next time get a bike chain lock and lock it down through one of the supper holes..keep your neighbors honest...


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

I can't stand thieves!!! Lazy no good SOB's!!


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

BeelinerGuy said:


> Did you have any kind of chain around it? I have mine in my backyard at my apartment with two 5/8" cables through the scuppers and hope that is enough deterrent!
> 
> Sort to hear that. I worry all the time about mine getting stolen


It was loaded in the back of the truck with a tow strap running through the handle. No chain or lock, but it wasn't a quick grab and go. The truck was parked right under the house. We stayed out till 2 a.m. and woke up around 6:30- 7ish.

It's kind of creepy once you realized you were being stalked all night by some low lives. So we left it out under the house, but I really didn't expect anybody to come and take it out of the truck. Thats the society we live in. We left it out and we paid the price. 
:hairout:


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

The craziest part of this whole thing was that they could of taken absolutely everything we had....My truck was parked at the end of the drive way with the windows down, keys in the ignition and thousands of dollars worth of rods and reels. 


These guys new what they wanted...they sat and stalked us all night. Once the party died these guys came up the beach access road and walked it out. We found the paddle in some tall grass one house down. 


To the guys who stole it, **** you.


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

Man, Iâ€™m sorry to hear that! Iâ€™ll keep an eye out. 
Thatâ€™s exactly how I haul my yak. Looks like Iâ€™ll be buying a cable now.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

zthomas18 said:


> The craziest part of this whole thing was that they could of taken absolutely everything we had....My truck was parked at the end of the drive way with the windows down, keys in the ignition and thousands of dollars worth of rods and reels.
> 
> These guys new what they wanted...they sat and stalked us all night. Once the party died these guys came up the beach access road and walked it out. We found the paddle in some tall grass one house down.
> 
> To the guys who stole it, **** you.


Sounds like whoever stole it lives close by and was able to watch your every move. Report it to the police, they may have some suspects to check out. Thieves suck!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Home Depot carries several sizes of the cable to lock things down with.

Be sure to ck that the size cable you get will fit thru the scupper holes since different kayak companies have different size holes in the kayaks.

**You can take a hammer or a vice and pinch the cable loops together so they look more like the eye of a needle to better get the loop thru the scupper hole otherwise it can be fun trying to get the end thru the hole. 

Still not bullet proof with all the battery operated hand tools and such now a days but lot better than nothing.


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

Saw this and thought it could be yours....

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/4612700285.html ????


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

eyef1shin said:


> Saw this and thought it could be yours....
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/4612700285.html ????


Looking into it! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

Awww man, that sucks.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

I live in a nice home but cannot leave anything in the pick up they will break a window and get what they want== I just throw everything in a case and leave it unlocked--

it is dang shame it has come to this--be nice to put a rattlesnake in the storage compartment--but then they would Sue you for damages--


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

So say we do think this is our kayak on that craigslist posting....What do you guys recommend we do? I have emailed the guy asking basic questions and for pictures of it trying to seem like a normal person trying to buy it. 

Do we call the cops or do we go get it ourselves?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

In a perfect world you would want the cops to be involved but it was stolen in Jamaica Beach and they are in Deer Park. It is unfortunate but I doubt if you contacted either departments they would actually get involved because of the value and nobody actually saw the seller take it, if in fact he did.


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> In a perfect world you would want the cops to be involved but it was stolen in Jamaica Beach and they are in Deer Park. It is unfortunate but I doubt if you contacted either departments they would actually get involved because of the value and nobody actually saw the seller take it, if in fact he did.


Yea, but i'm not going to pay this guy if this is our kayak. I also have a feeling he isn't going to be alone if this is the one they stole. We don't know who these people are..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Years ago I always took my son camping at matty for spring break. We woke up & went fishing came back & everything was gone tent & all the other stuff. Back in the day you never had to worry about outdoorsman stealing your stuff.
But can't say that any more. Sorry to hear about your yak hope you get it back.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Thievin POS... Hope you catch em and make them PAY !!..


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

While the situation sucks, I guess it depends to what lengths your willing to go to get it back. I'd be taking friends with me if I did go to get it, and be carrying. Is the confrontation worth the cost of the Yak? Is it right? NO, but as mentioned, I doubt the cops are going to get involved. Could call the dept. in that area and ask what you should do and if they'd assist. Worth a phone call anyway. Wost case they say no.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Tell them to meet you at a local lake so you can float test the yak in the lake for your size and weight etc. 

If it yours, then just paddle away from shore and call the cops.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

positively ID kayak, collect sellers front teeth through whatever means necessary, walk away with both parties having learned their lessons.


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

This of coarse could be a different kayak, but at 150 bucks on craigslist..... Its looking like someone is trying to get this out of their hands pretty quick. We are waiting on pictures from the guy who posted it on craigs list.

I have a feeling local police isn't wanting to get involved without the sufficient evidence. Maybe there is a cop on here from the deer park area that may be willing to help?


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Did yours have jacked up handles or a seat?


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

It's got to be it on CL. what a coincidence for someone to just post one for sale without an original pic. go get your kayak back. i cant stand a theif


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

jampen said:


> Did yours have jacked up handles or a seat?


The handles were on the edge of coming off. They ditched the paddle in the grass and anchor in the middle of the road. I'm assuming they broke the handles off when they strapped it down or when they were high tailing it out of there.

I have a feeling this is it. Hopefully this guy sends me pics.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I doubt he will send you pics since he knows it's hot.

Grab a couple of your buddies, throw some short 2 x 4's in the back of the truck, drink a couple a beers on the way over, and take it back.

Cops won't help you unless you have paperwork and pictures.

Tell them you will be watching for their thieven a----s next time with a shotgun.


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

Yeah, if you're serious about getting it back, I'd just make arangements as those things don't last long on CL. If it's your's just have a plan to take it, if it's not, well you'll at least know.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Had a similar situation here in Austin. Owner went and saw the kayak, confirmed to himself that it was his, told the seller he was going for cash, called the cops, they all met at the sellers place. owner had to ID the serial number (could not) but gave a good enough description that the cop decided it was his, seller said he "found" it so no one could prove it was stolen, end result was the owner got the kayak back and the seller didn't get squat done to him. 
Taking the law into your own hands is a sure fire way to go to jail even if you are the one that is wronged.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Write a check for it and leave with it then cancel payment on the check.


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

surf_ox said:


> Write a check for it and leave with it then cancel payment on the check.


Yeah... I wouldn't be giving them my home address...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

eyef1shin said:


> Yeah... I wouldn't be giving them my home address...


LOL! Nobody from CL would take a check anyway.


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well we have a police report filed and a few pictures with the kayak in them. Hopefully that will be enough


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Still no response from this guy...


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

The guy might have seen this thread!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

man I hope you get it back--I would bet he felt the pressure or already sold it--

I would make sure the police get involved--getting put in the crossbar hotel would cost you more than the YAK is worth.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

capt. david said:


> The guy might have seen this thread!


Probably so, lol.

Kinda like during SWAT standoffs when the news is covering the every move of the officers outside and the suspect is inside watching on tv.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

I highly doubt if that dude even has the kayak anymore. From my experience with Craigslist, when I list something at a "give away" price, people are falling all over themselves to get to my place with money to buy it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Go see it to make sure it is yours. Tell them you want to think about it, then call the cops to go back with you.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Text him and ask if he is the one that stole your Kayak


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Anything since then????


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Text him and ask if he is the one that stole your Kayak


This! Lol. Post his number up so we can call him a pos. I will. Your yaks history so why the hell not.


----------



## cfbaseball09 (Jul 29, 2011)

dang man they got some guts doing that if it was under the house. thats not under the house but right off the main road. hope yall find the low life who took it. and the craigslist add does seem a little odd.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Any new news. Hope you get your yak back.


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

The craiglist seller updated pics of the kayak, it's blue and white, the OPs kayak was white. Hope they find it soon.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

As JonahT said...the craigslist ad was a bust. Not looking like we will be getting it back.




If anyone sees a guy floating around on one in the bay, hook him with a topwater and wait for us to get there!


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

ACK had a cable lock that will go through one of the tire down loops in your bed and through a scupper hole. Any time my kayak is unattended, I have it locked in the bed. I don't trust anyone. Good luck recovering your yak.


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

I hate a thief as well.

For future reference, if you find something that was stolen from you that may be yours, take a screensnap of the ad to include the posting id# as well.
They can trace where the ad was generated from.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Just curious. If you(or anyone) does come across their property, how do you prove it is yours.

Of course, if there are some sort of identifying marks(TDL, name etched on inside, etc...) then that is much easier.

I didn't have my receipt or anything when I sold mine.

Good Luck!!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey, that looks like one Chickenboy gave away


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Old thread.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

fangard said:


> Just curious. If you(or anyone) does come across their property, how do you prove it is yours.
> 
> Of course, if there are some sort of identifying marks(TDL, name etched on inside, etc...) then that is much easier.
> 
> ...


I have my TX Drivers License # engraved on mine with a Dremel in a highly visible spot......and also in a very hard to find not so visible spot.


----------

